# La sensualità fatta persona



## Piperita (18 Novembre 2016)

*La sensualità fatta persona*

Questi sono alcuni vip che considero altamente sensuali, non so esattamente per quale motivo, forse la voce


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Questi sono alcuni vip che considero altamente sensuali, non so esattamente per quale motivo, forse la voce


Non vedo le immagini


----------



## Piperita (19 Novembre 2016)

Sì scusa, non ero riuscita a caricare. Voi quali credete siano i vips più sensuali?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sì scusa, non ero riuscita a caricare. Voi quali credete siano i vips più sensuali?
> 
> View attachment 12156
> 
> View attachment 12157


Questo due per me zero 
in questo momento per me questo due


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> View attachment 12158
> Questo due per me zero
> in questo momento per me questo due
> View attachment 12159
> View attachment 12158


Io approvo solo il terzo 

ho sempre avuto un debole per questo qui


----------



## Piperita (19 Novembre 2016)

Di quei due la voce mi piace molto, ho detto di essere sensibile alla voce. 

Questo invece mi piace


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Il mondo è bello perché è vario.
È fantastico come i gusti siano vari.
Comunque una che criticava i miei gusti poi è stata con mio marito.


----------



## Piperita (19 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mondo è bello perché è vario.
> È fantastico come i gusti siano vari.
> Comunque una che criticava i miei gusti poi è stata con mio marito.


Questa cosa non me la spiego
Mio marito da ragazzo e ancora adesso mi dice che ha un debole per le bionde però ha scelto me che sono mora. 
Ogni tanto gli dico che è ancora in tempo per cambiare tipa.
Come funziona? Chi disprezza compra ?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Questa cosa non me la spiego
> Mio marito da ragazzo e ancora adesso mi dice che ha un debole per le bionde però ha scelto me che sono mora.
> Ogni tanto gli dico che è ancora in tempo per cambiare tipa.
> Come funziona? Chi disprezza compra ?


Non c'entra tuo marito. C'entra l'invidia.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sì scusa, non ero riuscita a caricare. Voi quali credete siano i vips più sensuali?
> 
> View attachment 12156
> 
> View attachment 12157


Il secondo non so chi sia.
Comunque entrambi mi invogliano alla clausura :carneval:


----------



## Piperita (19 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il secondo non so chi sia.
> Comunque entrambi mi invogliano alla clausura :carneval:


Dai Joe Cocker, voce profonda e bellissima
Ho scritto che la loro sensualità sta nella voce, secondo me.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Dai Joe Cocker, voce profonda e bellissima
> Ho scritto che la loro sensualità sta nella voce, secondo me.


Non l'avevo riconosciuto nella foto. 
Per me la voce è importante, ma nn così tanto da prescindere dall'aspetto.


----------



## Piperita (19 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non l'avevo riconosciuto nella foto.
> Per me la voce è importante, ma nn così tanto da prescindere dall'aspetto.


Mi ricordo che da ragazzina io e le mie amiche ci "innamoravamo" dei Dj, che ascoltavamo alla radio, per la loro voce. Una delle mie amiche riuscì ad andare ad un'emittente della zona per vedere uno di loro, chissà se era vero. 
Per me la voce  continua ad essere molto importante , la voce sensuale, calma, profonda...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Di quei due la voce mi piace molto, ho detto di essere sensibile alla voce.
> 
> Questo invece mi piace
> View attachment 12161


Questo te lo quoto moltissimo!!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il secondo non so chi sia.
> Comunque entrambi mi invogliano alla clausura :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl:Esagerata :rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (20 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Di quei due la voce mi piace molto, ho detto di essere sensibile alla voce.
> 
> Questo invece mi piace
> View attachment 12161


 .
anche se mi piace come uomo e come attore , mi ricorda il mio vecchio avatar:up:matrix





non è quella perchè non l'ho salvata


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> anche se mi piace come uomo e come attore , mi ricorda il mio vecchio avatar:up:matrix
> 
> 
> ...


eh ma anche Harrison ha il suo perché


----------



## ologramma (20 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eh ma anche Harrison ha il suo perché


.
Il primo avatar mi ha colpito sia per il film che ricordo con simpatia e sia per gli occhiali scuri che facevano di una persona un fare misterioso , perchè all'inizio volevo leggere le storie per trovare la mia particolare vicenda  e poi piano piano ho scritto e mi sono appassionato , il secondo perchè di Ford mi ha fatto appassionare alle vicende trattate nel film Destini Incrociati che pensa (se non l'hai visto ) parla  di tradimento.


----------



## MariLea (20 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il secondo non so chi sia.
> Comunque *entrambi mi invogliano alla clausura :carneval:[*/QUOTE]
> addirittura!
> diciamo fattibili in periodo di magra.... ma proprio magra eh :rotfl:
> ...


----------



## Skorpio (21 Novembre 2016)

*...*

Se fossi donna mi garberebbe lui


----------



## MariLea (22 Novembre 2016)

e a me piace questo


----------



## MariLea (22 Novembre 2016)

anche senza baffetti e pizzo, che già è un gran sacrificio per me


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> e a me piace questo
> View attachment 12172


Qui era giovane


----------



## MariLea (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Qui era giovane


In quest'intervista del 2014 non mi pare sia troppo invecchiato 
[video=youtube;wJA3t67xZOg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJA3t67xZOg[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> In quest'intervista del 2014 non mi pare sia troppo invecchiato
> [video=youtube;wJA3t67xZOg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJA3t67xZOg[/video]


In effetti è un bello figheiro


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2016)

Meglio


----------



## ipazia (23 Novembre 2016)

*...io voglio lui....*







...ma va bene anche solo lo sguardo


----------



## ilnikko (23 Novembre 2016)

Sensualita' per come la intendo io, non necessariamente legata al "bello" , all'estetico, per voi femminucce 





per me 



sara' che anche io sono così, stile poeta maledetto   (piu' maledetto che poeta...)


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Sensualita' per come la intendo io, non necessariamente legata al "bello" , all'estetico, per voi femminucce
> 
> View attachment 12175
> 
> ...


Sicuro sicuro che il 2 non puoi venire? 
La faccina innamorata dal cell non posso  metterla


----------



## ilnikko (23 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sicuro sicuro che il 2 non puoi venire?
> La faccina innamorata dal cell non posso  metterla


Lei mi tenta signora Farfy....lo sappia. Yo soi periguloso. Ti confesso che mi piacerebbe molto e per piu' di un motivo,ma sono davvero in tutt'altre faccende affaccendato, ho la testa occupata e non riesco a fare nient'altro in questo momento...sarei stile mummia e in realta' non sono così. Preferisco rimandare, con rammarico.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Lei mi tenta signora Farfy....lo sappia. Yo soi periguloso. Ti confesso che mi piacerebbe molto e per piu' di un motivo,ma sono davvero in tutt'altre faccende affaccendato, ho la testa occupata e non riesco a fare nient'altro in questo momento...sarei stile mummia e in realta' non sono così. Preferisco rimandare, con rammarico.


Scherzo lo sai 
Capisco benissimo


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Lei mi tenta signora Farfy....lo sappia. Yo soi periguloso. Ti confesso che mi piacerebbe molto e per piu' di un motivo,ma sono davvero in tutt'altre faccende affaccendato, ho la testa occupata e non riesco a fare nient'altro in questo momento...sarei stile mummia e in realta' non sono così. Preferisco rimandare, con rammarico.


Dai che più avanti si fa una "rimpatriata " più corposa


----------



## ilnikko (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dai che più avanti si fa una "rimpatriata " più corposa


Guarda, sono sincero : non partecipo moltissimo causa lavoro (per fortuna...) vi leggo quando posso e ogni tanto intervengo, ma ho notato, così " a pelle" una specie di affinita', un pensare allo stesso modo su diverse cose  importanti della vita che mi ha messo una curiosita' addosso che non ti dico. Spero di vedervi prima o poi.
.
.
.
.
.
. e poi c'è Farfalla :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Guarda, sono sincero : non partecipo moltissimo causa lavoro (per fortuna...) vi leggo quando posso e ogni tanto intervengo, ma ho notato, così " a pelle" una specie di affinita', un pensare allo stesso modo su diverse cose  importanti della vita che mi ha messo una curiosita' addosso che non ti dico. Spero di vedervi prima o poi.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Per fortuna si il lavoro, di questi tempi, è una fortuna ancora più salda 

diciamo mo che le persone che ora vivono qui a me sembrano molto più serene, e anche questo mi induce a sperare di conoscere


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...ma va bene anche solo lo sguardo


 *CONDIVIDO*:updue:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Guarda, sono sincero : non partecipo moltissimo causa lavoro (per fortuna...) vi leggo quando posso e ogni tanto intervengo, ma ho notato, così " a pelle" una specie di affinita', un pensare allo stesso modo su diverse cose  importanti della vita che mi ha messo una curiosita' addosso che non ti dico. Spero di vedervi prima o poi.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Skorpio (23 Novembre 2016)

*...*

[MENTION=4875]ilnikko[/MENTION] e [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] ...

Ma la fate finita con queste vomitevoli strusciate??.

Uno spettacolo davvero vergognoso!!!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @_ilnikko_ e @_farfalla_ ...
> 
> Ma la fate finita con queste vomitevoli strusciate??.
> 
> Uno spettacolo davvero vergognoso!!!


.
mi sorge una domanda spontanea: ma se le strusciate le facciamo con te le definisci vomitevoli lo stesso?


----------



## ilnikko (23 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @_ilnikko_ e @_farfalla_ ...
> 
> Ma la fate finita con queste vomitevoli strusciate??.
> 
> Uno spettacolo davvero vergognoso!!!


gelosona


----------



## Skorpio (23 Novembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> mi sorge una domanda spontanea: ma se le strusciate le facciamo con te le definisci vomitevoli lo stesso?


Che domande! Certo che no! 

Io sono escluso dal discorso.. Non funziona cosi?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che domande! Certo che no!
> 
> Io sono escluso dal discorso.. Non funziona cosi?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
almeno sei onesto
Dai ti rifai il 2, [MENTION=4875]ilnikko[/MENTION] non c'è


----------



## Skorpio (23 Novembre 2016)

*...*



ilnikko ha detto:


> gelosona


Eccerto che son geloso, si capisce

Agli altri picci pocci , e a me nulla??

Eh no!!


----------



## ilnikko (23 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> almeno sei onesto
> Dai ti rifai il 2, @_ilnikko_ non c'è


mi sa che mi libero


----------



## Skorpio (23 Novembre 2016)

*...*



ilnikko ha detto:


> mi sa che mi libero


Ecco vedi [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION]?  Ecco fatto

Si libera ... Lui si libera, dannazione!!!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco vedi @_farfalla_?  Ecco fatto
> 
> Si libera ... Lui si libera, dannazione!!!


Uomini
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

